# 250rs



## Trooper514 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey, My wife and I just purchased a 250RS from Holman RV in Ohio. We haven't picked it up yet but I was wondering. It is an 2009 and it has the outside TV mount. Can anyone tell me if the TV runs throug the outside speakers when it is hooked up outside? Thanks and any other info on camping in general or the 250RS is appreciated.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Trooper514 said:


> Hey, My wife and I just purchased a 250RS from Holman RV in Ohio. We haven't picked it up yet but I was wondering. It is an 2009 and it has the outside TV mount. Can anyone tell me if the TV runs throug the outside speakers when it is hooked up outside? Thanks and any other info on camping in general or the 250RS is appreciated.


My '08 30 QBHS has the outdoor theater. Sry to say that it doesn't. No hookups for audio on the outside. Just the coax for the signal. The speakers are just for the stereo out... Front fader is outside, rear is inside.

This little oversight in design by Keystone will be resolved by me this year!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Sorry, I have no info on the TV for the Outback. The only TV that comes camping with us is the Tow Vehicle.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Trooper514!









Welcome to the Outbackers group. Glad you decided to join us.....

Great choice on the 250RS!!!
















The outside mounting does not have any hookup for the sound - although - that is a great idea!!!

We purchased an extra mounting bracket and brought ours inside and have it in our kitchen for the winter...


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> We purchased an extra mounting bracket and brought ours inside and have it in our kitchen for the winter...


Maybe it's a model difference, but yours didn't come with an inside mounting bracket? Mine did as the "main" television is a flat screen. I just pop it off to take it outside.

EDIT: Nevermind.... in the kitchen... got it!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> We purchased an extra mounting bracket and brought ours inside and have it in our kitchen for the winter...


Maybe it's a model difference, but yours didn't come with an inside mounting bracket? Mine did as the "main" television is a flat screen. I just pop it off to take it outside.

EDIT: Nevermind.... in the kitchen... got it!
[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Are you saying that Keystone provided for an outdoor TV - WITH NO AUDIO?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Are you saying that Keystone provided for an outdoor TV - WITH NO AUDIO?


No... I'm saying that the TV has speakers (of coruse







), but there are no audio input connections on the outside of the TT to send the audio from the TV to the outdoor speakers. The outdoor speakers are for the radio only.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Are you saying that Keystone provided for an outdoor TV - WITH NO AUDIO?


Yep - Gilligan strikes again......


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

You sometimes wonder if the designers/engineers have ever been off the asphalt or walked in the woods. Anyone that has ever spent a week in a TT in the great outdoors would have some great ideas that should be provided for in the design. Our SOB has a similar problem. The television has all kinds of hookups, ant, cable, amplified signal, 3 different locations to put the television, but it's not set up to tie the audio into the speaker system from the radio/tape/cd player right next to it. It will be soon. Gilligan must have a part time job at Forest River.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Gilligan eh? I've always called them Keystoners.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

If you're watching a DVD, you can have that play on the speakers (at least you get cool surround sound when you're inside! Or, can listen to your movie when outside!)....

We used a $25 wireless speaker someone gave us as a gift for the outside to increase the TV sound and it actually worked pretty well!


----------

